
Nice Rust libraries you should try - fanf2
https://medium.com/@jondot/12-killer-rust-libraries-you-should-know-c60bab07624f
======
xiphias2
Some of these libraries - like rayon - are so important, that I feel like they
should be part of the default install at this point.

It would signal that the release engineers take some responsability of the
quality of these libraries (for example making sure that new code is reviewed
by a trusted team, backdoors can't get in easily).

